# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj pak ndihmë në lidhje me një shoqe në Athinë

## laura..

Mirembrema te dashur anetare.
Hapa kete teme sepse dua te me ndihmoni edhe me kete rast te ndihmoj edhe une shoqen time.
Shoqja time jeton ne ATHINE edhe ishte njojtur me nje djale para 14 vjetesh ,ata nuk kishin komunikur kurre me  njeri tjetrin  ai priste gjithmone ne kisha per te 
por mosha e saj 13 vjecare nuk e linte te krijonte nje lidhje me
kerkimi i tij besoj se do jete i veshtire nga qe te dhenat per personin nuk jam shume.
Behet fjale per nje djale me origjine nga Kruja i cili jetonte ne athine sic thashe edhe me siper para 14 vjetesh ne agia marina ne iliupoli sot duhet te jete 30-35 vjec.

Do isha shume mirenjohese  nese do mundoheshit te me ndihmoni.
 Shresoj  te jap nje lajme te mire shoqes time qe fiksimi i saj mbas kaq vitesh si ka ikur.


Faleminderit !

----------


## smokkie

Eh, kane qene kohra te veshtira. Ishin njerezit me moral, tani ne moshen 13 vjec bejne gili-vili pa problem.
Nuk mund te ndihmoj por mund t'i drejtohesh emisjonit me zemer te humbur apo dicka e tille.

----------


## laura..

Cfare emisioni eshte ky nese mundesh te me ndihmosh

----------


## EuroStar1

> Cfare emisioni eshte ky nese mundesh te me ndihmosh


Emisjon koti

----------


## fegi

PROGRAMI Vizion plusi me heret e transmetojke per te zhdukurit.

----------


## genci007

po lere rehat tash ndoshta ka krijuar jete te re quni munde ti hape probleme ne familje

----------


## laura..

Po kush tha qe duam ti bejme mbleseri  a po ti shkaterojme familjen mo cuni?

----------

